# Flavor differences between Flat Leaf & Curly Parsley?



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive searched my supermarket but can't find this stuff. Id like to know how the flavor is with the Italian Flat Leaf parsley. I happen to like the curly one that I buy at the supermarket. Is the Italian one milder or spicier (sp?) ? And does it make a bold flavor difference when using it in sauces?

Thanks 

Jodi


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I found this on www.foodtv.com :

parsley

Definition: In ancient times parsley wreaths were used to ward off drunkenness--though proof of their efficacy in that capacity is scarce. Today, this slightly peppery, fresh-flavored herb is more commonly used as a flavoring and garnish. Though there are more than 30 varieties of this herb, the most popular are *curly-leaf *parsley and the more strongly flavored *Italian or flat-leaf *parsley. Fresh curly leaf parsley is widely available year-round, while Italian parsley must sometimes be searched out in gourmet produce markets. Parsley is sold in bunches and should be chosen for its bright-green leaves that show no sign of wilting. Wash fresh parsley, shaking off excess moisture, and wrap first in paper towels, then in a plastic bag. Refrigerate for up to a week. Dried parsley is available in the spice section of most supermarkets but bears little resemblance to the flavor of fresh. Parsley is an excellent source of vitamins A and C. See also herbs; Herb and Spice Chart.

--Copyright (c) 1995 by Barron's Educational Series, from The New Food Lover's Companion, Second Edition, by Sharon Tyler Herbst


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

*Flat Leaf or "Italian" parsley...* Full of fresh flavor that lifts nearly any dish.

*Curly Parsley...* Tasteless, used primarily for garnish, sticks in your teeth and throat. Bleah.

Curly parsley is OK for a garnish, but as a flavoring agent, I use flat leaf every time.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think curly parsley HAS flavor. If you don't believe me, a mouthful of Taboulleh will change your mind.

Kuan


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I actually think that curly parsley has a stronger flavour sometimes, but it depends on the growing conditions of the plant.
Either way, I usually use flat leaf because I prefer the texture.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I dont know Chiff, the Curly Parsley in Jersey definately has flavor. I think its a little strong sometimes. Maybe I should go to Burpee on line and order some Flat Leaf. If I grow it myself would save lots of time hunting through supermarkets looking for it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi ShawtyCat,

While there seems to be descrepancy about flavor which can be affected by soil, variety and growing environment, there is a defiinite difference in texture. Curly parsley is very coarse relative to flat leaf parsley and may be describes as having a younger, sharper flavor which tends to be less pleasant than ShawtyCat Italian Flatleaf Parsley.

If you live near a Wal-Mart Super Center, they carry Italian Flatleaf Parsley.

Also, check your yellow pages and call your local green houses and nurseries, I'm sure they have some starts for anywhere from $0.99 to $2.50.

Any place which carries seeds should have Italian Flatleaf Parsley. Places like Lowe's, Home Depot, K Mart, Wal-Mart, hardware stores, grocery stores, lumber stores, green houses, and nurseries will certainly have seed packets for you if not the plants.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have *never* used curly parsley in taboulleh. I lived in a Greek/Arab neighborhood (where taboulleh is still a parsley salad with grain instead of a grain salad with parsley) and *they * never used curly parsley. Italian parsley has a much more robust flavor, either whole or chopped.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here they use tons of curly parsley... it's pretty good.

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

If I may add my 2 cents about parsley

I think the truest remark that can be made about both curly and flat leaf parsley is that garderers who enjoy cooking cannot be without *both* types.

Have you ever noticed how both types bring out the flavor in other herbs? almost like salt does.

I find rosemary,oregano, marjoram and thyme really benifit dancing with parsley.

For many curly parsley is the choice, simply because it "chops" easier, I use curly parsly in a # of ways, but I prefere flat leaf as a flavoring ajent a bit more.
If you ever get the chance to try parsley root, give it a try
also, a little gardening tip for my fellow rose lovers.

Parsley planted close to your roses helps there scent and there health (dunno why) but it works.

Weather it's flat or curly..it's a gift from mother nature, and todays Mothers day 
cc


----------

